# baby starling. please help



## rigalnine (Jun 4, 2007)

A couple days ago I found a starling fledgling sitting at the corner of a busy intersection and ended up taking it home with me (after a very long time trying to decide on the spot what was best.)

For better or worse, the bird is here with me. It's such a wonderful little thing, but I've been frantic since yesterday because I fed him a few earthworms (minced and mixed with dog food) only to find out that earthworms harbor parasites. 

What is the likelihood he will get gapeworms and what can I do to prevent this? The local avian vets won't look at him because he's wild, and the humane society said they won't treat him for anything, they'll just release him. I feel like it's my responsibility to make sure he survives now that I took him in. 

If I see signs of these worms, where can I go to get him some treatment or is there a place I can order the requisite antibiotics from?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am not too familiar with starlings so I will PM some embers of ours who know more about starlings to advice you.
Thank you for taking this little one in and helping him.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out this address, www.starlingtalk.com.
It is loaded with helpful information and charming stories about Starlings and their people.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

rigalnine, Please stop feeding h/her earth worms, they are no good for them, and yes they can get gapeworm. Feed the baby starling the dog food only for now, but make sure you moisten it and don't have large chunks in it. Don't feed with an eyedropper, use a straw, cut the bottom and make it like a spoon. I have starlings that I'm rehabbing and that also live with me. Most vets won't treat them, but don't panic because I can help you.


----------



## rigalnine (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thank you.*

I have spent the last two days on the internet. I will definitely not feed it earthworms, and wish I never had. Thanks for any help you can offer.

I would like this bird to be free --- even though I would love to keep him. I'm principally worried about a helminth infection and secondarily about his imprinting on humans. 

The local humane society said they would just let him go. That seems really risky.


----------



## rigalnine (Jun 4, 2007)

One thing though, how can you help me?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

rigalnine, Yes! I can help you by walking you through it. Don't worry about gape worm because you probably didn't feed it enough to worry. Imprinting stage with a starling is between 7 to 14 days old. When a baby bird is raised by itself they can't be released, it needs to be with its own kind so it imprints on them not you. If the humane society let him go that baby won't make it.


----------



## rigalnine (Jun 4, 2007)

So I believe he is older than 14 days, but of course I don't know. From images I've seen online he looks about three weeks. He is definitely a fledgling, and within the past two days he's made remarkable strides. He's just today figured out how to preen the itchy sheaths off all his feathers, and I swear to god his beak has gotten straighter, not as wide, more pointy. 

He flapped around for the first time today. 

If these birds "imprint" at 7 to 14 days, what does that mean for my bird here.

(I'm well aware it could be a she, btw.)


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

rigalnine, It was nice talking to you. I'm glad your feeling better. If you have any questions, please ask and I'll do my best to answer them for you. It definitely sounds like your little one is around three weeks old, and it should be flying really soon. When h/she starts flying you can offer it water in shallow dish. The wide yellow beak will get narrow and longer the older it gets. I had to laugh, I thought a couple of starlings that live with me were females, until their beaks turned yellow and at the base of the beaks were blue, their all males, (LOL). The females will have pink at the base of their beaks when the beak turns yellow. Here is link to the starlings I'm rehabbing right now if you would like to check them out. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20905
Keep me posted on the starling.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Can you call a rehabber in your area to see if they have starlings that your baby can transfer to??? Having a companion is of utmost importance for the survival of this bird if it is to be released! Otherwise, a pet it will be. 15 years. And an amazing speaker! 18 - 20 weeks. I have five fledgelings currently... I hope you find a friend for your Darling Starling. Good Luck. 
ps Imprinting is bad for a bird you plan to release. Limit your contact. Do not handle this bird unless absolutely necessary. Feed from a straw, a paint brush, a stick etc... and don't let it perch on your hand. Unless it will be a pet. Imprinting on a human will mean your baby won't recognize his or her own species for breeding and or otherwise... it may approach random humans too... not a survival skill for sure.


----------

